# Critique My Jumping (Final Product)!



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

This was at 3', the final product of my last horse I trained... Hooni.
Critique nice and HARSHLY!










Thanks


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You are jumping for the horse, rather then letting him come to you and close your hip angle. You are standing in the stirrups, pinching with your knee and are way over the poommel. I do like that you are looking up.

You need to sink your weight into your heels and wait for your horse to jump, not jump up his neck. It might be beneficial to try jumping with no stirrups, orat least flatting so you don't rely on the stirrups so much. They are there to help position your leg/feet and to let you sink your weight into your heels, not for something to stand on


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

you look pretty good but i have a few things to mention:
keep your heels down
you seem to be jumping ahead of the horse
move back a little. your two point is way to far foward. make sure you are like above the saddle not on his neck.
move your hands back just a tad

basicly you did very good but you need to move everything back a little

good job at looking forward


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking at this again, I would like to add you could use a bit more release, especially if the horse is green


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He doesn't look to pleased.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents- Thank you, for pointing out the things in your first post. But about my release- he is not green. anymore. This was to show his owner what he can do now. I was also training him for jumper, becase I think I have stated before, I was a jumper for six years, and just as a few weeks ago, I am trying hunter. This was last year, so hunter critique here isn't needed =]

NimblesGirl- move everything back? even my legs? And my heels are down, you can see that. And I couldn't force them down anymore, showing that I am not leaning on his neck, just over it. Thank you about my looking though =]

MIEventer- We were going at an almost-gallop to get the next five strides... Normally a seven stride. Racehorses never looked pleased... right? because having their ears forward would be like sails in the way of going fast. So of course he doesn't look pleased... Because his is galloping forward. But he loves to jump, he always prances forward when we got to the jumping arena, and sometimes he would be naughty and toss his head when we came into gymnastics.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My Eventer is an OTTB and his ears are never back.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I was also training him for jumper, becase I think I have stated before, I was a jumper for six years, and just as a few weeks ago, I am trying hunter. This was last year, so hunter critique here isn't needed =]


Solid form is solid form - whether you are doing Jumpers, Hunters or Eventing. A proper release is a proper release, again - whether you are doing Jumpers, Hunters or Eventing.

How is the release you are doing, irrelivant to Hunters or Jumpers?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

My OOTB has his ears forward, as do the others at the barn. And regardless of whether he's green or not, you still need more release. You asked for a critique, don't be shocked when we critique you


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

to OP you do have your heels down and doesn't seem like your leg slipped back too far. I do think you need more release and that you are jumping way ahead of your horse which combined with not enough release is making for not a super happy horse. I do think if you don't get so far ahead of your horse you could have a really nice position.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I think everyone has pretty much covered the basics. 

I don't mean to be rude I just made the observation that the jump is definitely not 3 foot. More like 2'6" or 2'9" max

your horse is cute though


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> 1dog3cats17rodents- Thank you, for pointing out the things in your first post. But about my release- he is not green. anymore. This was to show his owner what he can do now. I was also training him for jumper, becase I think I have stated before, I was a jumper for six years, and just as a few weeks ago, I am trying hunter. This was last year, so hunter critique here isn't needed =]
> 
> NimblesGirl- move everything back? even my legs? And my heels are down, you can see that. And I couldn't force them down anymore, showing that I am not leaning on his neck, just over it. Thank you about my looking though =]
> 
> MIEventer- We were going at an almost-gallop to get the next five strides... Normally a seven stride. Racehorses never looked pleased... right? because having their ears forward would be like sails in the way of going fast. So of course he doesn't look pleased... Because his is galloping forward. But he loves to jump, he always prances forward when we got to the jumping arena, and sometimes he would be naughty and toss his head when we came into gymnastics.


 

well not EVERYTHING...just your upper body...your heels are good nwo that i look again...i think you are just a little forward with your body


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with most everything posted above.

-Heels are good.
-Leg position is good.
-Release needs a little work, just a tad more. I can see you aren't ranking on his mouth but it appears that he doesn't have room to stretch out if he wanted to either.
-Like what was said before you need to slid back, you are way over the pommel of your saddle aka over jumping. I had the same problem, just stay centered on your horse and let him come to you over the jump. Instead of relying on yourself to force the jump, let him help too.

Other than that your position is good overall.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just for the heck of it... my OTTB winning a race.. with his ears up! I can count on one hand the times I've seen him put his ears back, and that was when someone was trying to steal his food.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

cool picture JDI!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.motmplus.com/portal/images/products/video-horse-racing.jpg
http://images.watoday.com.au/2008/11/04/255972/article-melbcupmain-420x0.jpg
http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/01/07/racing8107_wideweb__470x306,0.jpg
Ears back. Just to see the other side.
Andddd Funny Cide. Try telling that horse he wasn't pleased winning that race.
http://www.funnycide.com/images/FunnyCideDerby-Photo(c)BarbaraLivingston(small-cropped).jpg


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think saying that just because a horse is an OTTB is the reason why the ears are pinned back, is a cop out and an uneducated one at that.

That is like me saying that all Germans are Nazi's. 

Unfactual.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> I think saying that just because a horse is an OTTB is the reason why the ears are pinned back, is a cop out and an uneducated one at that.
> .


Agreed, more to the point I would look for an underlying problem to the pinning.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree completely with the very first post. You to bring your body back. You should not be that far out of the saddle and your crotch definately should not be in front of the saddle. If you do that, your position will be much much better. As for you being a jumper, that has NOTHING to do with your position. Just because jumpers go faster doesn't mean you should neglect your position. I also agree that the horse looks unhappy. I can't find a single picture of any of my horses jumping with theyre ears back and i have ALOT. I also have a 5 year old OTTB and his are never back either. 

You said to critique nice and harshly but you haven't accepting anyones critiques yet. The first post pretty much says it all.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Waitaminute...

The tags for this post:

"Edit Tags 
Tags appaloosa, critique, jumping, training








"

... is this horse a TB or an Appy??


----------

